# برنامج لحساب المنحنيات الرأسيه



## طريق الهندسة (19 أبريل 2008)

الأخوه الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارفق لكم برنامج Easy Curve
وهو برنامج سهل وممتاز لحساب المنحنيات الرأسية ( Vertical Curve)حيث يتم ادخال :
1-(PVI(Previous 
2-(PVI(Required 
3-(PVI(Next 
4-Vertical Curve Length
5-Interval
ثم الضغط على Calculate ، لتحصل على حسابات المنحنى الرأسى :75:
ولكي تحصل على قيم ال PGL حسب المحطات المقسمه سابقاً بالخطوة رقم (5) ماعليك إلا الضغط على زر Output ، ليتم سوالك عن المسار الذي ترغب بإضافة الفايل اليه مثلاً /:E 
ارجوا ان اكون قد وفقت بهذا الموضوع :18:
ولكم تحياتي 
مع خالص الشكر للزميل المهندس أحمد فهمي:28:​


----------



## pmc (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## بلاك روز (20 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي الغالي على جهودك
لكن يبدو ان الرابط لا يعمل ارجو اعادة ارفاق الملف مرة اخرىمع الشكر


----------



## م.ايمن حسام (21 أبريل 2008)

جاري التحميل ..


----------



## طريق الهندسة (21 أبريل 2008)

أخي بلاك روز 
لـك التحية , جرب التحميل مرة اخرى لأن الرابط يعمل , لأني حملت البرنامج منه الآن


----------



## احمد الفناطسه (21 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ... على البرنامج والشرح ...


----------



## دموع الاحزان (21 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المشاركه الجميله


----------



## nabil2005 (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك على البرنامجن و جاري التحميل


----------



## ماجد العراقي (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جان فال جان (6 مايو 2008)

الله حيك ع راسي واللة


----------



## garary (7 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## نون محمود (8 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## civilworks (8 مايو 2008)

جميل جدا ..

لكنه بحاجة لوضع رسمة توضيحية .. للنقاط والمناسيب ...


----------



## عزمي حماد (10 مايو 2008)

أشكرك أخي الكريم على هذا البرنامج
علماً بأني قمت في وقت سابق بعمل البرنامج بواسطة برنامج Excel 
ونزلته في هذا المنتدى وهو سهل ويريك النتائج مباشرة
أشكرك مرة أخرى على جهودك وأتمنى لك التوفيق .


----------



## نجارحلب (9 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (10 يونيو 2008)

شكرا علي هذا البرنامج الشيق ونرجوا المذيد


----------



## f3mhx (11 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## محمود الانشائى (12 يونيو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسااام (13 يونيو 2008)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmadj5 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على ها البرنامج و ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmadj5 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة الغوالي 
اخيوتي نتمنى منكم ان تضعوا شرحا وافيا لتنفيذ المنحني الراسي على الطبيعة


----------



## اماني الصالح مريم (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا لك **وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## أبو ماجد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الفهيد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ahmadj5 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ًمشكورررررررررر سنجرب و كل الشكر سلفا


----------



## eng.lana (3 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي كل النتائج الرائعه التي نراها في هذا المنتدى


----------



## eng: issa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير وبركه


----------



## أبو ماجد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## moh_nasr (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك مشكوووووووور


----------



## moh_hom (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الفهيد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## حسن احمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## منصورهليل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يعيطيك الف عافيه 
و الله برنامج حلوووووووووووووو 
و الف شكر .


----------



## توماس المهندس (28 مارس 2013)

كيف طريقه التحميل الينك مو شغال


----------



## hamdy khedawy (29 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr.dexter (29 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طريق الهندسة (30 مارس 2013)

الشكر لكل الزملاء على المرور الجميل ... و جزاهم الله الف خير على الدعوات
الأخ *توماس المهندس* ​




اللنك شغال و انا جربته اليوم


----------



## mh.hamdi (1 أبريل 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (6 مايو 2014)

تحياتي حبي الكبير لكم وشكر وتقدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير للعاملين على هاذاالمنتدى.


----------



## qawsedrftgyy (3 يناير 2015)

الرابط فيه فيروس


----------



## ahmednoureany (4 يناير 2015)

والله انت عسل والبرنامج بتاعك عسل شكرا يا كبير بس فكر اللى يشتغل ب البرنامج لما يجيى يخرج الداتا لازم يسمى الملف باسم معين مع اضافة المكان زى كدهe:/a


----------



## علي سليم متولي (4 يناير 2015)

ذي العسل


----------



## جمال 62 (19 يناير 2015)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ENGR.M.HAMDY (26 يناير 2015)

الف شكرا


----------



## hamdy khedawy (30 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel104 (1 فبراير 2015)

جزيل الشكر للأخ ( طريق الهندسة )


----------

